# New Gamesday model



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

http://gwutil.com/newpictures/products/GamesDayMiniature_550x887.jpg

The new Games day model


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks awesome :good:


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

one word crap


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow...what is that?It looks like a new beastman special character...


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

looks really good but I dont like the eye on his belly. I feel like its too big. Kinda ruins it for me. The rest of it is nice


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

yet another crappy GD model from GW


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

what, ur on crack. i like it,its different,and with out a doubt chaos. i digg it.


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I realy like him, if painted the right way hed make a nice ungor shamen for Beasts. I think hes great


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

My vote's on Beastmen. I like the eye in the hand but that's about it. Looks old, not new and shiny like one would expect GD models to look like.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Guys _*Seriously?!*_ Beastmen? Its without a doubt Warriors of Chaos


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

there is 1 good thing about the model, its so awful it gives you another reason not to waste money on a GD ticket........not that anyone really needs a reason not to waste money on a GD ticket, who would actually willingly go to GD anymore?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Wtf even is GD? is it a place people go to meet the GW staff that promise a total Dark Eldar revamp and never do?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bobss said:


> Wtf even is GD? is it a place people go to meet the GW staff that promise a total Dark Eldar revamp and never do?


gamesday is a time when all the unwashed hobbyists gather together to sing there praises to GW and drool over the many items created by the gnomes of Forgeworld, and to stand around gaming tables pretending to know what there doing in an environment where they cannot cheat and powergame through there own asses, and sometimes you can even buy things, when theres anything left to buy that isn't already collected by the more debassed lifeforms involved.


----------



## zrolimit (Sep 23, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> gamesday is a time when all the unwashed hobbyists gather together to sing there praises to GW and drool over the many items created by the gnomes of Forgeworld, and to stand around gaming tables pretending to know what there doing in an environment where they cannot cheat and powergame through there own asses, and sometimes you can even buy things, when theres anything left to buy that isn't already collected by the more debassed lifeforms involved.


Stell Cadente you are my hero!


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Don't forget the "Look at what you can do if you have £100,000 worth of GW product to play with Scenery tables"

I dont like the model purly because the past one was Chaos come on this is a once a year model how about sumit diffrent that loads of people will want, rather than a way of recouping £10 off your ticket when you get home by e-baying it to a Chaos player who was clever and didn't go!!


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

:L i was gunna say ur too negative stella, until u posted ur description of GD where u cudnt help but laugh little. Iv onli been once, dont intend to go again. Tho, i DO want that model  I think its great because it cud pass off as nurgle, tzeentchor undivided, infact it nt even look out of [lace in a khorne army like most scorcer models.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Hell I would use him in my CSM army as a Chaos Sorcerer. Hell maybe even a Daemon Prince.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Ugh, that model is seriously ugly. Thankfully there's no more Games Day Canada so I won't have to worry about it turning up anywhere local. ^_^


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm not a fan


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

For all those wondering/arguing/debating it's a Sorceror of Chaos NOT a beastman sorceror notice the lack of goat-like legs also if your on the mailing list you'll find that it says sorceror of chaos for the WOC army.

My verdict - It's terrible


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I like it. No matter what you say


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

I quite like it. It's gonna be my new slaneshi sorcerer. Given some of the GW sculpting of late (Lukas the Trickster: I use; but I don't like it!) I think the level of detail is awesome!!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Katie Drake said:


> Ugh, that model is seriously ugly. Thankfully there's no more Games Day Canada so I won't have to worry about it turning up anywhere local. ^_^


your forgetting, there is always someone dumb enough, sad enough and retarded enough to pay £50 (or $6000 Canadian pretend dollars) on a model, no matter where you are in the world, it can and will and inevitable does happen.

but when you do see it, that will be the one person you can shake your head at, and have the free will and right, to slap.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Not bad-just feels odd that they did a Chaos GD model and now another
But if anything-Like the spare arm holding the book XDD


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Although its not my cup of tea i cant see what everyones problem with the model is?(well apart from stellas problem with it ), hes a nice enough sculpt, got some nice chaos type mutations going on,he looks like he belongs in the chaos warrior army as hes got some muscle bulk. Hell at least its not a space marine !


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> (well apart from stellas problem with it ),


you mean looking like crap, like every other GD model


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> you mean looking like crap, like every other GD model


Im pretty certain that if you chose the model and the design and they somehow grafted jes goodwins god like hands on to you so you could sculpt the GD model ,you would some how still find fault with it.

Dont get me wrong everyone's entitled to an opinion, but yesterday i considered starting "Stella Watch", its basically a game were everyday i check you post history and count the number of positive things you have posted out of the last ten post... problem was i got so depressed reading your last ten posts i just wanted to hug you:biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Im pretty certain that if you chose the model and the design and they somehow grafted jes goodwins god like hands on to you so you could sculpt the GD model ,you would some how still find fault with it.
> 
> Dont get me wrong everyone's entitled to an opinion, but yesterday i considered starting "Stella Watch", its basically a game were everyday i check you post history and count the number of positive things you have posted out of the last ten post... problem was i got so depressed reading your last ten posts i just wanted to hug you:biggrin:


you know stella is a dude right?

Also ya its an ugly model....they should of done a nid!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> there is 1 good thing about the model, its so awful it gives you another reason not to waste money on a GD ticket........not that anyone really needs a reason not to waste money on a GD ticket, who would actually willingly go to GD anymore?



I have to admit i absolutely hate the model, it makes me a sad panda. But i only go to GD to meet other painters and enter a well known competition  if i do go in 2010, i will definately sell that model to earn back the money for the ticket. I think if there was no painting competition I probably would never ever consider going to GD at all.




bitsandkits said:


> Dont get me wrong everyone's entitled to an opinion, but yesterday i considered starting "Stella Watch", its basically a game were everyday i check you post history and count the number of positive things you have posted out of the last ten post... problem was i got so depressed reading your last ten posts i just wanted to hug you:biggrin:


lol group hug :friends: but i can understand Stella's viewpoint for a large part, but i have to agree with Bitsandkits this will be an interesting game k:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I went to the last Games Day Chicago, and while I was there, amidst the screaming hordes of children and man-children yelling "Waaagh!" for no particular reason every thirty seconds, I came to realize that the ONLY good thing about Games Day is the mini. 

Then again, I seem to have an odd opinion on these sorts of things-- I can't recall a Games Day mini I didn't like, and this one definitely is up to snuff as far as I'm concerned. I think this year, I might just buy mine on ebay from someone, and not worry about going up, even to enter Golden Daemon. If I happen to be in the area that time of year, I may stop by, but I'm not going to drive for four hours to question why I even am involved in the hobby by how lame GW is at the event.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I honestly just see it as a chance for me to avoid work for the day and buy stuff-if you have the chance


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> the screaming hordes of children


Ahh.. the screaming hordes of children... 

Whenever I pop into my gw, its packed full of them, screaming thus pissing me and the staff of, generally hogging the painting tables were they can ''paint'' their models they just bought ''themselves'' when its not even primed or cleaned up properly, arguing over deep strike when one kid thinks he knows best even though the bbb says otherwise...

At least its not as bad as some jerk who thinks hes a God, just because he read a few *rumours* on Warseer and boasts how his Plaguebearer Deathstar is unbeatable.

Rant over, the model is WoC (Lol, I kinda posted this at the start) it would fit in well to a WoC army but on its own its nothing special. At least its not a SMuf of Orc/k though...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> but yesterday i considered starting "Stella Watch", its basically a game were everyday i check you post history and count the number of positive things you have posted out of the last ten post.


riiight, have fun with that.

plus £30 for a model on foot is a little steep, afterall nobody goes to gamesday for the actual event, £30 to walk around a hall unable to do anything because theres too many people too few tables or buy anything as theres no stock, seems a little weird to me.

edit:Uncle says its shit too


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

One of the ugliest new models I've ever seen. 

Even worse that it is a GD miniature. GD, my most hated of all nerd gatherings. Not only does it attract those decrepit older creatures that live off of cheetos, and smell like what you'd expect a 40 year old virgin who still lives with his parents, to smell. It also attracts those little shit-faced kids between the ages of 8-15, who whine and wail when their mom tells them it's time to leave.

Fantasy/40k/BFG/etc are like poker. They're meant to be played occasionally with a few mates with some bourbon and cigars. Ideally with your GF/BF (whichever way you roll) making you sandwiches while you play. Not in large groups of poor hygiene nerds. 

(Oh and just to cover myself, posting on a forum doesn't count.)
(Also sorry 'bout the hate post.)


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i know this is a stupid request, but i'm at work and i can't veiw jpgs, could someone repost the picture on this thread in a different file format?


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> One of the ugliest new models I've ever seen.
> 
> Even worse that it is a GD miniature. GD, my most hated of all nerd gatherings. Not only does it attract those decrepit older creatures that live off of cheetos, and smell like what you'd expect a 40 year old virgin who still lives with his parents, to smell. It also attracts those little shit-faced kids between the ages of 8-15, who whine and wail when their mom tells them it's time to leave.
> 
> ...


sorry to inform you but most players of the game are geeks and nurds thank god there also normal hobyist who just like to play a game or two and convert some models cause otherwise I would not play the game.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

He does have a point on one thing-hate the thing of screaming kids-specaily ones whokeep geting distracted from a game and wandering off ><


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> you mean looking like crap, like every other GD model


 
Well,you go and sculpt one that's better than any games day model,then.
I like,it,I won't be going to GD as I'm in Ireland, but I still like the models.(A good few of them)


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

*I agree now*



bitsandkits said:


> Im pretty certain that if you chose the model and the design and they somehow grafted jes goodwins god like hands on to you so you could sculpt the GD model ,you would some how still find fault with it.
> 
> Dont get me wrong everyone's entitled to an opinion, but yesterday i considered starting "Stella Watch", its basically a game were everyday i check you post history and count the number of positive things you have posted out of the last ten post... problem was i got so depressed reading your last ten posts i just wanted to hug you:biggrin:


That gd thing just dsnt seem so funny any more, you are an incredibly negative person, though, i dont realy feel like hugging you (what ever your gendre)


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

jackd334 said:


> That gd thing just dsnt seem so funny any more, you are an incredibly negative person, though, i dont realy feel like hugging you (what ever your gendre)


but every body loves a manhug


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Its funny how suddenly everybody is banding together and begging Stella to stop spreading general misery with every post.

As for the model, I'm not overly fussed about it, last year's was far better, but its not terrible.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

better pics

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=6200026a


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> gamesday is a time when all the unwashed hobbyists gather together to sing there praises to GW and drool over the many items created by the gnomes of Forgeworld, and to stand around gaming tables pretending to know what there doing in an environment where they cannot cheat and powergame through there own asses, and sometimes you can even buy things, when theres anything left to buy that isn't already collected by the more debassed lifeforms involved.


:laugh:
This is a good one Stella:wink:

The Sorcerer?
I kind of like it, but it seems like one of those "must see IRL" models for a final judgement. He somewhat reminds of a really old Hero Quest Sorcerer though...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

KarlFranz40k said:


> Its funny how suddenly everybody is banding together and begging Stella to stop spreading general misery with every post.
> 
> As for the model, I'm not overly fussed about it, last year's was far better, but its not terrible.


not true, i WANT stella to spread general misery...its saves me time :biggrin:

And also the model looks like junk compared to other games day models.

(Also everyone attending games day should learn what SOAP IS)


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

I myself like the model. while the colours don't do much for it, i think it's good.


----------



## Tarrant (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG really crap!
When a GD mini about IG


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

there already was a cadian gd model they were quite boring just standing there at ease would rather have a cool company commander


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

this model looks awesome  you ppl always criticise the GD models!!!
it's great I mean, I'd like to see you do better GW is the biggest modelling company in the world DEAL WITH IT:ireful2:

you don't like it, chuck it in the bin, but that's a waste of flipping money, it's awesome anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ireful2:

Farseer D:angry:


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

meh, i liked last years better. i might go to GD this year for the golden demons, and only because ill be in the area that weekend. other wise im pissed that its the only one. far easier for me to go to toranto or chicago just for the Golden Demon


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Not a fan of the model as a whole, it might just be that the model doesnt have a weapon...to go to battle with....

now the mental image of it walking round bitchslapping orcs has just entered my head...

but generally it just looks like too much is happening

and why is it every year we seem to get chaos warriors? i can understand SMs because of their popularity but who wants a chaos warrior? next year iv got my fingers crossed for one badass skink model...


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

now a skink would be seriously sweet.. or even better a chameleon skink


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

smfanboy said:


> there already was a cadian gd model they were quite boring just standing there at ease would rather have a cool company commander


but they weren't for Games Day


Farseer Darvaleth said:


> GW is the biggest modelling company in the world DEAL WITH IT


bigger than Tamiya?, hasegawa?, there modeling companies too


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I like him.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like him (although really dislike the blue on the cloth). Think I'll get mine and convert him to a Chaos marine. SHouldnt be too hard to remove the legs and make a snake like lower body.


----------

